# Draft IRS tax forms available



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For those who may be interested, the IRS has posted the draft versions of their forms for 2018. Most of the supplementary forms haven't changed much, if at all - but the "new and improved" 1040 really is only a half page (though both sides of a half page).

https://apps.irs.gov/app/picklist/l...?value=&criteria=formNumber&submitSearch=Find

Just a reminder. These are DRAFT forms and should not be used nor relied on when filing your taxes for 2018. They can be useful, though, for those of you trying to plan for the end of the 2018 tax year (i.e. adjusting estimated payments or withholdings) as there are also draft versions of the instructions and tax tables available.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Finally had a chance to look through the new tax forms.

The good news is that the new half-page (two sided) 1040 really does seem to be quite a bit simpler than the old version. Plus, there's no more 1040-EZ or 1040-A to worry about.

In addition, there's just a simple box to check if you are either covered by a health care plan or exempt from that requirement (i.e. for all expats !). Eliminates one form for most of us.

The not-so-good news is that most of the supplemental forms (2555, 1116, Schedule B) don't seem to have changed much at all.

And one sort of not-so-good bit is that there are now 6 supplementary schedules for the half-page 1040. Schedule 6, in particular, would seem to apply to most expats - for reporting the country you live in (i.e. "foreign address"). It also has the part about allowing a third party to discuss your returns with the IRS, which may apply to those who have their returns prepared for them. 

Anyhow, the final versions of all forms should be available sometime in January. Normally, the IRS won't start accepting 2018 returns until mid-January or so.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

